# Wormdrive saw: DeWalt DWS535 vs. Skil MAG77LT vs. Makita 5377MG



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

wnc viking said:


> I had a ridged it was a good saw for what I did with it it cut a lot of cement and used it for demo I had a makita that I bought at Lowes six years ago o do not think that saw lasted two months .
> The shoe was all bent up and I put two switches in it. The switches where twice as much as they where for a skill.


You bent the shoe on the makita mag or the standard hypoid?


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

The standard one my help did I made maybe 10 cuts with it I hated the saw


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got the Bosch WD and I love it.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> Everything is made in China nowadays ... it's a shame. And you can really feel it in the cheap plastics and flimsiness of most things made there today.
> 
> Does Rigid make a model with a magnesium base plate? Only thing I'm worried about is dropping the saw and bending the base plate, and so I prefer magnesium over steel or aluminum.


Dont drop the saw  i actually own the ridgid and its a very nice saw


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Just ordered the Skil Mag77LT :thumbsup: .... will give a full analysis of it once it gets here.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I received the Mag77LT today. Everything about it looks to be quality ... the weight is nice, too. The real test for it will come tomorrow when I put it to use. 

I'm a little concerned about the magnesium foot on it, though. I eyeballed the edge of it, just out of curiosity, and it has a very slight downward camber to it (equal amount on both sides of the foot). I'm not sure if it was designed this way or if I've got a factory defect. My dead Milwaukee's foot is perfectly flat, along with the sidewinders I own. If anyone else has a Mag77LT, can you inspect your saw's foot and see if you find similar?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> I received the Mag77LT today. Everything about it looks to be quality ... the weight is nice, too. The real test for it will come tomorrow when I put it to use.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the magnesium foot on it, though. I eyeballed the edge of it, just out of curiosity, and it has a very slight downward camber to it (equal amount on both sides of the foot). I'm not sure if it was designed this way or if I've got a factory defect. My dead Milwaukee's foot is perfectly flat, along with the sidewinders I own. If anyone else has a Mag77LT, can you inspect your saw's foot and see if you find similar?


hmmmmmm, doesn't sound right, base should be totally flat, otherwise how are you supposed to make accurate bevel cuts?


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I got a chance to take some quick pictures of the camber of Mag77LT foot. The pictures are in this thread ... 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/skil-mag77-lt-design-factory-defect-136447/#post1792315


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Whoops that doesnt look right :crosseyed:


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> Whoops that doesnt look right :crosseyed:


So far, my first experience with Skil has not been a good one ... we'll see how tomorrow goes when the replacement is delivered. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Probably too late, looks like you already bought the skil.

I'm not a huge DeWalt guy but I bought 3 of there new wormdrives and IMO they nailed it. They have a lot of great features, one is the saw hook will fit a TJI. It bevels to 55 degrees. The chord is made to lower the saw by. It's very light with a magnesium foot. Also the button to change out the blade is in a more convenient location.

Not sure if skil fixed it or not but on their previous models the depth adjustment was never real smooth, if it was the slightest bit out it would stick. DeWalt's slide effortlessly. Like I say I actually dislike most DeWalt stuff. My lumberyard gave me one of these saws so I took it tried it out and ended up buying two more.


----------

